# There is always hope.



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Blind Dog Living in a Trash Pile Gets the Most Beautiful Rescue


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Pointgold, this is one amazing video. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

To say it set me off would be an understatement it amazes me how with a few weeks of love and care she was so happy and trusting, thank you for sharing that wonderful video.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

it just reaffirms how great and better than humans, dogs are. The change was so incredible and she became such a happy, crazy dog. and you have humans that whine and nag and b.... about small things, and this pupper came from such a place and was happy for anything.
God bless the rescuers.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this video-what an amazing story and transformation for Fiona. 

A very heartwarming happy ending for this little girl-thanks to all who made it possible.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I was crying and laughing. I wanted to scoop her up and never let her go and then when she was playing..it was Yes!!! she will be alright.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pointgold*

Pointgold

THANK YOU so much for posting this video. It made me cry HAPPY TEARS for Fiona!! God Bless the rescue and her saviors!!


----------



## JakeandOtto (Jul 12, 2011)

Such a good ending to such a bad story.

I wonder what makes some people tick.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm crying too. What an uplifting video. Glad I checked in this morning.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, what a great story! Lots of tears here too....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Beautiful video. I laughed and cried at the same time. How can people be so cruel to animals yet they forgive. People could learn a lot from animals like Fiona who were treated horribly but still love and move past their pain and fears.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this awesome and inspiring video. I don't think I've seen a video that touched me like that before...simply beautiful.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, tears here too for sweet Fiona. God bless them all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Me too....tears here as well. As the owner of a visually impaired dog and as someone who had a hand in helping the rescue of a totally blind Golden Retriever off the streets in my area of town, I'm a sucker for dogs that are visually impaired. Kudos to that rescue and Fiona's rescuers/adopters.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hard to type through the tears. Thanks so much for sharing that.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

PG your soft side comes through occasionally. Thanks for the video. Very touching story I must say.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I had not seen this one. Wow what a difference people can make !!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I read the posts first, so I thought I had steeled myself to watch the video calmly. NOPE! Cried and laughed like everybody else. What a little sweetheart she is :heartbeat Thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If only all the abandoned animal stories ended like this one....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Heartwarming video. Glad she regained some of her eyesight too, what a gift!

From one Fiona to another, welcome home kiddo


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It was beautiful, heart wrenching, heart warming and tear producing. Nothing better than seeing them recover, blossom and be happy.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

A nice bit of joy for a hard day........


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy homecoming, Fiona! Bless all those who rescue the creatures who need a helping hand....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wonderful video! Thank you for posting.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Those people are amazing!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This video hit close to home, we just took in a dog that is blind , deaf and has a really bad case of Hw, he was living in a room full of trash. He came from a hoarder that had 90 other dogs living through out the house.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I still have tears running down my face. God bless the people who rescued her and gave her back her vision and life. Watching the transformation was a holy experience. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Tears flowing and heart pounding for Fiona right now. This truly warmed my heart for all the goodness that can be in a world of darkness.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank God for loving, compassionate people! Blessings to little Fiona and her rescuers!!


----------

